# Cast Pro Series Rods and Blanks are IN!!



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

The truck finally came this morning. 

I will be inspecting rods and processing backorders for shipment. If you have a rod on backorder, thanks for your patience.

All rods and blanks are now in stock with the exception of the new 12' 8" 4-8 oz blank. It didn't make this order. The factory 12' 8" 4-8oz rods are in stock.

Place your orders!!!

Tommy


----------

